# Experts/Experienced: Xanax XR vs. Klonopin



## zonked (May 29, 2011)

Hi all:

Doing OK on Nardil. Wanted to ask anyone who's *taken* both Xanax XR and Klonopin about a couple of things. Let me describe what happens to me every day:

Wake up. Coffee + Nardil 30mg + 0.5-1mg Klonopin. The Klonopin does "help" with anxiety, both social and generalized, but I find it a bit "stoning"/sedating compared to my experience with immediate release (regular) Xanax, which felt more like anxiety relief and less, let's say, sleepy.

I feel the need to caffeinate to take away the sleepiness induced by the Klonopin regardless of dose.

By early to mid afternoon, I take my second 30mg of Nardil, and perhaps my second 0.5-1mg Klonopin. I take a one hour nap. When I wake up from this nap, I feel TRUE relief from the anxiety (like what I remember Xanax doing immediately, without the sluggish/sedative feeling) and better than I have all day.

I add a little more caffeine. Oh, by the way, I also smoke (if that matters.)

Anxiety is pretty well taken care of the rest of the day.

Now, I wanted to know - if anyone's taken both, does the Xanax XR have the anxiety-relieving effect without the excessive sedation/sleepiness produced by Klonopin?

Any comments welcome.

Thanks - 
z


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

They both sedated the hell out me and relieved my anxiety, especially Xanax XR. Then I ran into dependence and other issues and became a benzo hater.

I truly believe they made my anxiety worse, among other things.


----------



## adam001 (Jun 17, 2011)

taken both. they are quite similar, both sedating strongly and they are one of the worst drugs ever taken. you CAN'T take it longer than approx. 1-2months, then its almost impossible not to get addicted. and believe me withdrawal from clonazepam/xanax is one of the most horrible things, especially after taking it like 1,5year.. (after some time tolerability comes, and 1mg that used to work before, now acts like C-vitamine) 
greetz


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

I take Xanax XR... It's magic for my anxiety. When I first started, I had to take it at night because it would knock me out. After a while, tolerance builds and I can take it in the morning without the sedation effect.

I have never taken Xanax IR, but I can feel the XR kick in almost immediately. Now that I can take it without the sedation effect, it's starting to become addicting. Really, the sedation is a benefit in that aspect; it helps to prevent abuse because you fall asleep. I take xanax XR with no side effects - no sedation, how can I not abuse that? 

I hope to switch to klonopin because it has a longer half life, even though my p-doc said that it would make me more tired.


----------



## adam001 (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah, but did your p-doc said that klonopin is primarly used for ppl with seizures attack? due to long taking this drug, when you gonna withdrawal it you have lowered seizure treshold.. it's dangerous, so my advice is to avoid klonopin as far as possible.. benzo is a s_hit in long term in general but klonopin especially.

much longer half life has diazepam-but it's still benzo.
greetz


----------

